# Ranch Bacon Potato Salad



## Ol-blue (Apr 22, 2008)

This salad holds up well for days. I prefer to use white or Yukon gold potatoes, something that won't mush up.
If my husband liked onions, I would have used some chopped red onions in this salad.
Enjoy! Debbie 

RANCH BACON POTATO SALAD 







5 large (6 cups) POTATOES; Cubed.
1 cup(s) SOUR CREAM
1 package(s) (1 ounce) RANCH DRESSING MIX AND SEASONING MIX; Hidden Valley.
1/2 cup(s) MAYONNAISE
1/2 cup(s) MIRACLE WHIP
5 to 6 slice(s) (1/3 cup) BACON; Cook And Crumble.
3 EGGS; Hard Boiled, Chopped.
4 GREEN ONIONS; Chopped.
SALT; To Taste.
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.
_____

Cook the potatoes in boiling water until tender.
Let potatoes cool; peel and cube up.
Add cubed potatoes to a large bowl.
Add bacon bits, chopped green onions and chopped up hard boiled eggs.
Combine the sour cream, with the ranch dressing and mix well.
Add sour cream mixture along with the Mayonnaise and Miracle Whip and mix gently.
Season with salt and pepper to taste.
Place in refrigerator for a couple hours before serving.
This tastes better the longer it sits.
_____


----------



## Angie (Apr 22, 2008)

I can NOT do mayo or Miracle Whip (gross gross gross), but this looks delicious.  Do you think sour cream would work?


----------



## Ol-blue (Apr 22, 2008)

Angie said:


> I can NOT do mayo or Miracle Whip (gross gross gross), but this looks delicious. Do you think sour cream would work?


 
I'm sure you could. If I did, I think I would maybe add a little garlic powder, something to maybe give it a little more flavor. Dill might even be good.


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 23, 2008)

Looks delicious! I'm  a sucker for anything with bacon in it. Thanks!


----------



## Ol-blue (Apr 23, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Looks delicious! I'm a sucker for anything with bacon in it. Thanks!


 
Thanks! The bacon does add a nice taste to this salad. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2008)

Angie said:


> I can NOT do mayo or Miracle Whip (gross gross gross), but this looks delicious.  Do you think sour cream would work?



I think if you did sour cream only you would want to up the salt and pepper and add some acid - either lemon juice or apple-cider vinegar.  The juice from pickle relish will add to the flavor also.  Dill is an excellent suggestion too as is the garlic powder.  I guess you could even make tzatziki - sounds good to me anyway if it's the mayo you want to stay away from.


----------



## Nancy Jane (Apr 23, 2008)

My goodness, this looks and sounds delicious!!!  I've made potato salad in a variety of ways, but I'm always looking to improve on it.  This does it for me and with summer on the way, I'll be making a lot of it.  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Ol-blue (Apr 23, 2008)

Nancy Jane said:


> My goodness, this looks and sounds delicious!!! I've made potato salad in a variety of ways, but I'm always looking to improve on it. This does it for me and with summer on the way, I'll be making a lot of it. Thanks for the recipe!


 
You are welcome. I hope you enjoy the salad. Debbie


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 23, 2008)

That sounds great Debbie - all my favorites !  Thanks Hon. !!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yum, that looks good, as does the chicken LOL.


----------



## Ol-blue (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Barb. Enjoy!
 
Thanks Maverick2272, It's just plain fried chicken, nothing special.


----------



## sattie (Apr 24, 2008)

Yet another yummy idea!  I have never liked potato salad until recently when I started making it for DH.  Now I like it because at least I know what is in mine!  I love this recipe too!


----------

